# Why is pedigree or bakers bad?



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Heya quite new to the forum.
Have read on several threads now what a bad food bakers and pedigree is!
Daisy is 7 months old so is on a mixture of both the wet and dry puppy foods of these brands!
It was a bit of a battle trying to find food she likes as she grazes and then when she wants to she'll eat it all. 

I personally am quite happy feeding her on this. She likes it and has no health problems teeth are good coat is good.

Just wondering why everyone thinks it is so bad. And what they would suggest (i may not change...) and why?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

basically theyre full of rubbish and additives, they contain animal derivitives which are the waste like feathers,wool,lungs,guts etc...and dont contain hardly any meat, bakers is also full of sugar so most dogs love it.


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

that certainly would explain it!
what would you reccommend then?
they do sound quite nasty... :/


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I use to feed both mine on bakers, and Kai was so hypo now i feed them James Wellbeloved ( hope i got the spelling right). And Kai is nowhere near as loopy.*


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

They're full of cereals which a dog doesn't need in it's diet, some cereals can also cause health problems in dogs. If the label on the food says eec permitted additives then that could be bha and bht both of which some experts believe cause cancer.

Terri


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I use to feed both mine on bakers, and Kai was so hypo now i feed them James Wellbeloved ( hope i got the spelling right). And Kai is nowhere near as loopy.*


am i right in thinking both james wellbeloved and science plan are good ones?
do they do wet puppy pouches???
daisy doesnt like things like ceasar that come in those weird tin things! haha


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

p.s. i think a change *IS* in order by the sounds of things....!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Becki&Daisy said:


> that certainly would explain it!
> what would you reccommend then?
> they do sound quite nasty... :/


it really is probably the worst food on the market & its so expensive i pay £5 more for Arden Grange, which is 30% meat(compared to bakers 4%) dosent contain wheat (which is really hard for dogs to digest), has no artificial additives and it isnt tested on animals either.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

wellbeloved is an okay food but steer clear of Hills it's not so good. I always fed my young dogs on Burns and then last year I found a food called Orijen which is a fantastic food.

Terri


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

are these brands all something i can find at [email protected]? 
obviously ive never been looking for it before and some of these ive never even heard of!
thanks for all your help


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Kinski said:


> wellbeloved is an okay food but steer clear of Hills it's not so good. I always fed my young dogs on Burns and then last year I found a food called Orijen which is a fantastic food.
> 
> Terri


i agree Orijen is excellent quality and if i could afford to feed mine on it i would


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

There are many average priced foods out there, you have to find whats right for the dog and what'll suit your pocket. i feed the same middle of the road food that i've done for 25 years and my dogs are in good nick.


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

as she is only a small breed of dog have you thought about feeding her Nature diet, it is a wet food ( you can get a [email protected]) and you wouldn't need to feed dry with it either as it is a complete food.


----------



## LucyJ (Jul 3, 2008)

If the food you choose isn't at PH then Google the brand. Some don't sell through large shops. You can buy most foods with free delivery. Or Google the stockist page of your chosen food.

I buy from the following for different pet foods and they always have offers on, worth a try - lots of others out there as well.

gjwtitmuss
Petplanet
Berriwoods


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

I feed my 3 year old westie Burns mixed with some Nature Diet - as she won't eat dry on its own and my 11 week old puppy has Burns Mini Bites. These are holisitc foods and have no additives. You can't buy them in Pets @ Home although some pet shops sell it. You can also buy it online from these places Burns Pet Nutrition - Real Food For Pets or Millbry Hill - Pet Supplies, Horse Products, Equestrian Clothing & Footwear


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Becki&Daisy said:


> Heya quite new to the forum.
> Have read on several threads now what a bad food bakers and pedigree is!
> Daisy is 7 months old so is on a mixture of both the wet and dry puppy foods of these brands!
> It was a bit of a battle trying to find food she likes as she grazes and then when she wants to she'll eat it all.
> ...


All my dogs were on Royal Cannine, and went off it big time. I went to visit my mate who had her dogs on Bakers, and my dog all went up to the bowl and ate it all between them. So I thought I would put mine on it. Then after 1 year of being on it, (no problems). I came on here and there was a big thread going on about Bakers and Pedigree Chum, so I said my peice about it, and everyone else said theirs.......there was alot of contraversial talks about it. 10 weeks ago I decided to put mine back onto another food, so I got James Wellbeloved which the older dogs like. But I have Royal Cannine for the Chiuahua's, who dont eat a large amount anyway, and Royal Cannine is always on Special offer. They all have a pick of each one anyway, but each one prefers their own, and I did what two other ladies in the shop did, buy one bag of each as each one is always on a special offer in the shop so I will buy which ever one is on offer now. This woman is a qualified breeder and told me this is what she does and it work 100% for her so I thought I would go ahead and go for it. 
Bakers is cheap and have alot of additives and not alot of meat content. MAINLY FILLERS AND CRAP AND ADDITIVES FOR THE COLOURING. The tins of Chum and cheaper tins are FULL of fat 40% some of them and alot of fillers. Now even though you are payiing cheapers for a bigger bag of BAKERS, your dog will actually eat more of the Bakers and Chum as it isnt filling them up enough and they feel hungry quicker, you will go through a 2KG bag of James Wellbeloved to the 3KG of Bakers, so you are in fact paying the about the same price in the end, so why not change to the better food.

I will not be going back to Bakers even though they eat it no problems, at least with a better brand it have all the vitamins and minerals and goodness, with no fillers or fat etc......So you are saving money with not having to buy vitamins to suppliment the vitamins that are not in the Bakers or Chum. 
I am converted after going through all the details and looking up the site to say what are in the food etc. Every one have their own preference to what food they can afford and want to get for their pets, but in the long run you are wasting money. This is now my opinion. I look at it this way,,,,I paid a good amount for my 3 Chihuahuah's and my Shih Tzu so I want whats the best for the all. AND I HAVE NOTICED A BIG DIFFERENCE IN THEIR POOS TOO, NOT SO MANY YAYYYYYYY.....xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Becki&Daisy said:


> am i right in thinking both james wellbeloved and science plan are good ones?
> do they do wet puppy pouches???
> daisy doesnt like things like ceasar that come in those weird tin things! haha


James Wellbeloved do the pouches, which I get for thier early evening meal, so give them a change and a different texture and they love it. But I dont give them a proper full amound for a single meal, I give them half as their food is already down for them,.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Becki&Daisy said:


> are these brands all something i can find at [email protected]?
> obviously ive never been looking for it before and some of these ive never even heard of!
> thanks for all your help


Royal Cannine on offer for all ages of dogs and it's buy one get one free. £9 and James Wellbeloved is £7 odd.


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks all!
guess who's going to [email protected] after work...!
haha


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (Nov 16, 2008)

Just thought i'd add that [email protected] do their own brand, Wainwrights which is the same as James Wellbeloved. But approx £10 cheaper. I recommend it highly. Good value and good ingredients.


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Sam'n'Droo said:


> Just thought i'd add that [email protected] do their own brand, Wainwrights which is the same as James Wellbeloved. But approx £10 cheaper. I recommend it highly. Good value and good ingredients.


Hi

Im with you Sam'n'Droo, Wainwrights really settled Chesters stomach after I tried him on burns (not a good reaction to that!)

Nikki


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

heya we tried nature(s)? diet, wainwrights and james wellbeloved.
didnt like natures diet or wainwrights but LOVED james wellbeloved!!! 
she actually ate it rather than looked at it and then eating it later!
we are fully stocked up 
goodbye pedigree and bakers! (well we still have LOADS of biscuits) but as soon as their gone we'll try the JB kibble 
thanks guys 
x


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I tried Natures diet and it gave mine wind pooey lol.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

If people keeps on saying bad things in that brand, better consult to a vet. This person can recommend what's best for your dogs.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Dirky47 said:


> If people keeps on saying bad things in that brand, better consult to a vet. This person can recommend what's best for your dogs.


I find personally that the vets tend to push the brands they stock, like Hills Science Plan etc. Which can work out alot more expensive expecially if you have a larger dog. There are alot of other makes which are just as good and alot cheaper especailly for family's on budgets and the dont even have to go with the cheap Bakers or Pedigree Chum. My dogs were very hyper on the Bakers and I didnt realise how hyper until i changed their diet to James Wellbeloved. My chi's are on Royal Canine at the moment until they are one then I will change to another brand which is as good but cheaper. xxxxxxxx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Dirky47 said:


> If people keeps on saying bad things in that brand, better consult to a vet. This person can recommend what's best for your dogs.


vets haven't a clue about which dog to food to recommend. My vets used to promote Hills Science now its Royal Canin neither of which i feed.


----------



## JenBrennan (Sep 27, 2009)

Tilly has Wainwrights and i've noticed a huge improvement in her (she was on chappie), I find she likes James Wellbeloved didn't fill her as much as she was still eating carpet fluff-eww! She used to have pedigree biscuit with her chappie but her teeth are a lot better now, as are her doodies


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

My vet recomended Bakers for Cheeko  Says alot seeing as all his skin problems have stopped since coming off of Bakers.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Vets do very little study on nutrition during training - Vet Nurses and Vet Techs are trained much more on the subject, but I'd still trust an experienced dog owner or breeder over the word of a vet tech.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Vets do very little study on nutrition during training - Vet Nurses and Vet Techs are trained much more on the subject, but I'd still trust an experienced dog owner or breeder over the word of a vet tech.


Agree on this, also your indepenant pet stores (not the puppy selling ones) do alot of nutrition training albeit through the pet food companies but they at least are trained in most of the brands they sell. I know we were when I worked at a pet store. 3 different companies and lots of literature to read. Orijen was one that did a short course on their 2 brands that we carry....Jill


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

mines on bakers but switching over to beta light

shes prone to putting on weight but although shes ok on bakers ive heard bad things off people from training so im going with what they say as they have farrr more knowledge than me. 

i dont 'do' feeds i dont pretend to understand them i just want whats best for my dogs


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Dirky47 said:


> If people keeps on saying bad things in that brand, better consult to a vet. This person can recommend what's best for your dogs.


Vets actually have very little knowlege of diet and a truthfull vet will tell you at vet college they merely touch on the subject, suprising maybe but true, yes they will know certain thing like i was adviced low salt/sodium for mine when he had a bad heart but could only say find a brand that do a heart range, they do honestly know very little.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

nic101 said:


> mines on bakers but switching over to beta light
> 
> shes prone to putting on weight but although shes ok on bakers ive heard bad things off people from training so im going with what they say as they have farrr more knowledge than me.
> 
> i dont 'do' feeds i dont pretend to understand them i just want whats best for my dogs


Beta's not a good food either unfortunately, it has all the rubbish in it that Bakers and Pedigree have. A lot of people who have over weight dogs have had good results with Burns dog food, no one seems to know how it helps dogs loose weight but it does.

Terri


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Kinski said:


> Beta's not a good food either unfortunately, it has all the rubbish in it that Bakers and Pedigree have. A lot of people who have over weight dogs have had good results with Burns dog food, no one seems to know how it helps dogs loose weight but it does.
> 
> Terri


Ive fed burns for a few years now the benefits are in believable, keep them slim, which is an health benefit in itself i have never had over weight dogs,improves behaviour and helps training as dogs are more calm and focused i have actually got proof from one dog i had that it does have health benefits.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Ailsa my bridge baby was fed on Burns and she did really well on it, well she had Burns and for a long while she was on Robbies which is made by John Burns brother. Arran was on it as a pup but then I found Orijen and put him on that

Terri


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

I recently tried chester on burns...unfortuantely it didnt agree with him. He is on Barking heads now


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

We have just changed to Pero which is delivered free.. James Wellbeloved is quite widely available though and seems to be well thought of. But you have to find what your dog likes. Look around for trial packs if you want to try new brands so youre not stuck with a sackfull.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, I should say, ask to the Nutritionist. They really know what kind of food must be given to our dogs.


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

My samples came today from Burns, but they arent burns they are Robbies and Luaths. The Robbies is different, you add hot water and cool, its sort of a rice mixture not kibbles. I darent feed them yet though as we are still changing to the Pero and Hedley's poos havent returned to normal yet.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

alysonandhedley said:


> My samples came today from Burns, but they arent burns they are Robbies and Luaths. The Robbies is different, you add hot water and cool, its sort of a rice mixture not kibbles. I darent feed them yet though as we are still changing to the Pero and Hedley's poos havent returned to normal yet.


Where did you get this info? :frown2:


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

Dirky47 said:


> Where did you get this info? :frown2:


Which info?

Do you mean the samples?

here

http://www.burnspet.co.uk/dog/contact_form.asp

but got reply from Land of Holistic Pets signed by George Burns


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Jasper was on Bakers when we got him at 6 months and he loved it, but then he will eat anything and everything. Having said that, my kids love McDonalds but that doesn't mean its good for them or that I let them eat it every day.

I searched for a feed that had as few ingredients as possible and ended up with Fish4Dogs, no additives, no derivatives and no undigestible fillers, just fish and potatoes basically. He is now like a different dog, not only is he so much calmer but his overall health has improved too. You would not believe how shiny his coat is (he is mostly black lab) and everybody comments on it when they meet him.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

alysonandhedley said:


> Which info?
> 
> Do you mean the samples?
> 
> ...


Ahhh okey, keep on giving credits to the sites where we got the infos.Thanks! :thumbup1: I like this! :


----------

